# Williams Junction shuttle



## Basil (Oct 14, 2017)

I understand that the Grand Canyon Railway is withdrawing the shuttle between Williams and Williams Junction from the end of this year. I hope to do a three night package with the GCR next summer which starts with dinner and accommodation at the GCR Hotel. My plan is to travel on the Southwest Chief and to arrive at Williams at 9.50pm (if on time). If I am able to book with Amtrak for travel to Williams next summer, how will they get me from Williams Junction to Williams if the shuttle has ceased?


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 14, 2017)

I could be wrong about this, but I believe all service to Williams Junction will cease. The stop location is on private property owned by the hotel. (Thus the reason for the shuttle.)

As I understand it, they will still provide transportation to and from the Flagstaff station.


----------



## BCL (Oct 14, 2017)

The assumption is that once the shuttle is gone that service to Williams Junction will be discontinued. It's private property and apparently only the shuttle is allowed to enter the property to pick up passengers. You can't even book a trip to Williams Junction separately; it has to be to the hotel.


----------



## ChuckL (Oct 14, 2017)

Basil said:


> I understand that the Grand Canyon Railway is withdrawing the shuttle between Williams and Williams Junction from the end of this year. I hope to do a three night package with the GCR next summer which starts with dinner and accommodation at the GCR Hotel. My plan is to travel on the Southwest Chief and to arrive at Williams at 9.50pm (if on time). If I am able to book with Amtrak for travel to Williams next summer, how will they get me from Williams Junction to Williams if the shuttle has ceased?


http://m.williamsnews.com/news/2017/sep/26/grand-canyon-railway-discontinue-amtrak-shuttle-se/?templates=mobile

At the end of this article they still mention working with Amtrak Vacations and another tour company for service to the railroad.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## TinCan782 (Oct 15, 2017)

Earlier discussion here...

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/71566-grand-canyon-railway-to-discontinue-amtrak-shuttle-service/


----------



## ChuckL (Oct 17, 2017)

ChuckL said:


> Basil said:
> 
> 
> > I understand that the Grand Canyon Railway is withdrawing the shuttle between Williams and Williams Junction from the end of this year. I hope to do a three night package with the GCR next summer which starts with dinner and accommodation at the GCR Hotel. My plan is to travel on the Southwest Chief and to arrive at Williams at 9.50pm (if on time). If I am able to book with Amtrak for travel to Williams next summer, how will they get me from Williams Junction to Williams if the shuttle has ceased?
> ...


I just received an email from Amtrak Vacations today and they are offering a Grand Canyon Getaway tour on the Grand Canyon Railway through March 2019. However, there is the standard disclaimer that Amtrak rail fare is not included in the tour price and that they should be contacted for pricing from your home town. This is a four day three night tour that starts in Williams, so no mention of which rail station Amtrak would take you to. (800) 268-7252 is the phone number for further information. 
Note: I placed this comment in this thread because it had a more recent post date than the other thread, and I thought the OP might be subscribed to this thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## BCL (Oct 17, 2017)

ChuckL said:


> Note: I placed this comment in this thread because it had a more recent post date than the other thread, and I thought the OP might be subscribed to this thread.


As a guest poster?


----------



## ChuckL (Oct 17, 2017)

BCL said:


> ChuckL said:
> 
> 
> > Note: I placed this comment in this thread because it had a more recent post date than the other thread, and I thought the OP might be subscribed to this thread.
> ...


As a relatively new member on AU, please enlighten me as to how I could tell that the OP of the thread was a guest poster. Thanks! 

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## BCL (Oct 17, 2017)

ChuckL said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > ChuckL said:
> ...


Well - the name is always Guest_<name>_* (in this case Guest_Basil_*) and there will be a blank silhouette as the avatar with "Guests" under it. I posted as a guest a few times and it's more difficult with a "challenge" involving lining up image blocks to form an exact image.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 17, 2017)

BCL said:


> ChuckL said:
> 
> 
> > BCL said:
> ...


Plus, guests can only post in the "Guest Forum for Amtrak Questions" forum


----------



## BCL (Oct 17, 2017)

AmtrakBlue said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > ChuckL said:
> ...


But a member could start a topic on the Guest Forum. It's kind of unusual, but I suppose it could happen if someone is starting a new topic that might have been of interest to several guests who might want to respond.


----------



## Nathan McMichels (Oct 18, 2017)

The Station @ Williams Junction is not located on property owned by the GCRR - However it's located on BNSF Property in a small yard located at the Junction. I've driven down there many of times. To gain access into the yard you have to pass thru a gate and a cattle guard - but there are BNSF Property signs located all over.

However with the discontinuation of the Shuttle service to the GCRR Hotel - I doubt Amtrak will continue to serve the Williams Junction station... I would contact the hotel directly as they will be running shuttle service to the Flagstaff Station - about a 25 min drive East on Interstate 40 from Williams AZ.


----------



## Titanic (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi All,

I'm from the UK and as part of a US rail tour next summer, I had booked a Williams stop over whilst travelling L.A. - Chicago.

I have just received an email from Amtrak, stating

TRAIN SOUTHWEST CHIEF LOS ANGELES - FLAGSTAFF DEPARTS ARRIVES (Tue Jun 12) 4 Jun 11, 2018 6:10 PM 5:31 AM

BUS AMTRAK THRUWAY CONNECTING SERVICE FLAGSTAFF - WILLIAMS (HOLIDAY INN EXPRESS) DEPARTS ARRIVES (Tue Jun 12) 8954 Jun 12, 2018 6:00 AM 6:45 AM Operated by ARIZONA SHUTTLE 1 Reserved Thruway Seat

BUS AMTRAK THRUWAY CONNECTING SERVICE WILLIAMS (HOLIDAY INN EXPRESS) - FLAGSTAFF DEPARTS ARRIVES (Thu Jun 14) 8854 Jun 14, 2018 4:15 AM 5:00 AM Operated by ARIZONA SHUTTLE 1 Reserved Thruway Seat

TRAIN SOUTHWEST CHIEF FLAGSTAFF - CHICAGO DEPARTS ARRIVES (Fri Jun 15) 4 Jun 14, 2018 5:37 AM 3:15 PM

So they are providing a connecting Bus service but not to the Grand canyon railway hotel, where we are staying.


----------



## BCL (Dec 1, 2017)

Titanic said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm from the UK and as part of a US rail tour next summer, I had booked a Williams stop over whilst travelling L.A. - Chicago.
> 
> ...


The walking distance is reasonable.

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Holiday+Inn+Express+%26+Suites+-+Williams,+AZ+Near+Grand+Canyon,+Cataract+Lake+Road,+Williams,+AZ/Grand+Canyon+Railway+Hotel,+235+N+Grand+Canyon+Blvd,+Williams,+AZ+86046/@35.2517739,-112.1984698,1210m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m13!4m12!1m5!1m1!1s0x87329f1bef4089ed:0x843bb8198411e7b5!2m2!1d-112.1984076!2d35.2512852!1m5!1m1!1s0x87329ee244c97525:0xd5c6d2e88a73ed33!2m2!1d-112.1919919!2d35.2516844


----------



## caravanman (Dec 2, 2017)

I imagine that the Grand Canyon Railway hotel will have some transport available to carry guests the last portion of the way, to and from the Holiday Inn site. I don't *know* this, but it seems only sensible, from a customer service viewpoint.

It is a shortish walk, but if you have a couple of cases to carry, or mobility problems, it is going to take the shine off your arrival to have to struggle that last distance... A bit nearer the time, if no further info becomes available, suggest giving the Williams hotel a call and ask if there are any arrangements in place to get you to your hotel?

Ed.


----------

